# Anyone know of any Trainers in Alberta?



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I was talking to my hubby and we both agreed that it would be a good idea to get caly going in harness and break her to drive. However since I have NO experience with this what so ever and don't really know of anyone that does I was looking for a trainer in AB and can't seem to find any. Does anyone know of any?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are an experienced horse person you may be able to atleast get her started yourself. There are some good videos and books out there. They would be worth looking at.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I am pretty experienced, I have succesfully saddle trained many horses but I just know NOTHING about driving! 

Is there any good books you could recommend? I've never had any interest in driving before but I have heard so many benefits (teaches them to work from their hind end) recently that I would really like to give it a try!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Try googling a driving club in your area?

Here, the first one I found, might help you out. Alberta Carriage Driving Association there's a link for coaches/lessons


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks very much! I did get that link and did e-mail most of the people but noone has responded.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Did you want someone close by? If you don't mind travelling my trainer in Leduc trains horses for driving. My horse is in training with her now. She has taught a lot of horses to drive.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is not far at all, I wouldn't mind sendig her there. I head that way alot during the summer anyways (I have family out there) If you could PM me the details that would be perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Around Red Deer there are people that breed and train Friesians to drive.. They do weddings and stuff but the name is totally escaping me right now..
I can't find them from a google search.. but this came up Stallions Now Stallion Directory.
If I remember I'll let you know!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Anabel!


----------

